

Be Real in SEO - kumail_hemani
http://www.kumailhemani.com/be-real-in-seo/

======
johnman
Can't agree more! Love the way you described "What is SEO" LOL!

~~~
kumail_hemani
Hehe.. That is one of the best parts of the post ;)

